# Weight management



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Personally I don't like weight management foods for dogs. I think they contain mostly filler. I would stick with the regular food but cut back Darby's portions (maybe to 3/4 cup each feeding) and add some green beans.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Maybe add some warm water and a little beef broth to 4/3 of a cup each meal?


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Hello! 

My boy is 15 months old and gets ~ the same amount a day. Sometimes we cut it down to 2/3 cup twice a day (total of 1 1/3 cups a day) and he does great. We do supplement with carrots and frozen bananas for treats. Our vets feel he is in excellent condition physically. We are using Pro Plan Turkey and Barley. I personally feel that increases exercise by just a little but keeping the food at 1 cup is enough for a full grown dog, who isn't burning through copious amount of calories (like field dogs out hunting, or other extremely active dogs).

ETA - He was @ 70 lbs in August with 1 cup of food a day, after surgery he was on crate rest and in ~6 weeks he shot up to 75 lbs. That's when we cut him back to 2/3 a cup instead of 1 cup at each meal. In 6 weeks, he dropped back down to ~70 lbs.


----------



## darbysdad (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the posts! It seems the advise here is all the same to cut down. I feel guilty but I assume that is just ignorance in knowing what they really need. I think about Buddy coming to us so malnourished , yet still full of vigor and knowing there was probably many days he went without food. I will reduce by one third per feeding for both dogs at both feedings. I will definitely supplement with green beans carrots and such. Thanks so much for the support!!!!!!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I'd cut him back by 1/4 cup per day. Split a can of unsalted green beans between the 2 dogs and they'll be full and happy. I use the broth also. I save my carrot and potato peelings, they love them. He will slim down gradually.


----------

